# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Importi minimi F24.

## AntonellaG

Ho un problema con gli importi minimi degli F24.
Generalmente, l'importo minimo per versare un tributo con F24 è di  1,03, ma se è ICI è  2,07, se è IRPEF da redditi è  12,00, ....
Esiste una "tabella" dove siano indicati - per ogni singolo tributo - i minimi dovuti?
Il mio problema è legato a due diversi programmi che utilizzo per la mia elaborazione degli F24: uno mi riporta correttamente (?) i minimi; l'altro mi stampa i tributi anche di importo  0,06.
Ringrazio per l'attenzione.

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un problema con gli importi minimi degli F24.
> Generalmente, l'importo minimo per versare un tributo con F24 è di € 1,03, ma se è ICI è € 2,07, se è IRPEF da redditi è € 12,00, ....
> Esiste una "tabella" dove siano indicati - per ogni singolo tributo - i minimi dovuti?
> Il mio problema è legato a due diversi programmi che utilizzo per la mia elaborazione degli F24: uno mi riporta correttamente (?) i minimi; l'altro mi stampa i tributi anche di importo € 0,06.
> Ringrazio per l'attenzione.

  Nel mio studio usiamo questo promemoria:  
LIMITI DI IMPORTO PER IL VERSAMENTO DI IMPOSTE		 
                       ESONERO     OBBLIGO 
IRES - SALDO	    12,00	13,00 
IRES - ACCONTO    20,66	21,00 
IRPEF - SALDO       12,00	13,00 
IRPEF - SALDO ADDIZIONALE REG.	12,00	13,00 
IRPEF - SALDO ADDIZIONALE COM.	12,00	13,00 
IRPEF - ACCONTO   51,65	52,00 
IRPEF - ACCONTO TASSAZ. SEPARATA	NESSUNO	20 PER CENTO 
IRAP - SALDO	    10,33	11,00 
IRAP - ACCONTO PERS. FISICHE	51,65	52,00 
IRAP - ACCONTO SOC. PERSONE	51,65	52,00 
IRAP - ACCONTO SOC. CAPITALI	20,66	21,00 
IVA - SALDO ANNUALE	10,33	11,00 
IVA - VERSAMENTO PERIODICO	25,82	25,83 
IVA - ACCONTO DICEMBRE	103,28	103,29 
IMPOSTE SOSTITUTIVE UNICO	12,00	13,00 
ICI	2,07	2,08

----------


## AntonellaG

Quindi, di fatto, ve la siete autocostruita...
Comunque grazie.
Antonella

----------

